# BSNL Why not for other circle??



## Rockstar11 (Mar 9, 2015)

BSNL plan for Hyderabad BBG Combo ULD 611 offer unlimited broadband at 4Mbps up to 40GB and 1Mbps after crossing 40GB.  The plan come at a monthly fixed charge of Rs 611 including 25 free calls to BSNL network without any fixed charge for telephone.


and we are paying 675rs for 512 Kbps speed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 9, 2015)

Because bad management and administration. 

Time to visit the person incharge.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Rockstar11 said:


> BSNL plan for Hyderabad BBG Combo ULD 611 offer unlimited broadband at 4Mbps up to 40GB and 1Mbps after crossing 40GB.  The plan come at a monthly fixed charge of Rs 611 including 25 free calls to BSNL network without any fixed charge for telephone.
> 
> 
> and we are paying 675rs for 512 Kbps speed.



Its mainly because they face extreme competition from BEAM Services in Hyderabad...In other regions, BSNL doesn't faces any threats from other ISPs, hence we get sh!tty plans( they don't care ) !!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 9, 2015)

^ That is the valid point.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh come on man people are still stuck with 512 and these people are using great plans even though they had great alternatives too.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Because bad management and administration.
> 
> Time to visit the person incharge.



Hmmm...


----------



## swatkats (Mar 11, 2015)

I support. Shoot physical letters to DGM and GM's.Ask them the same questions.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 11, 2015)

Nothing will happen. Rather the letters will find its way inside a trans bin.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 16, 2015)

swatkats said:


> I support. Shoot physical letters to DGM and GM's.Ask them the same questions.



thanks


----------



## swatkats (Mar 16, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Nothing will happen. Rather the letters will find its way inside a trans bin.



The Situation isn't really that bad like you Imagine.


----------



## Flash (Mar 16, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Nothing will happen. Rather the letters will find its way inside a trans bin.


or they won't care about what a single mail can do?


----------



## AshurainX (Mar 28, 2015)

BSNL BBG COMBO ULD 1445 - Download speed 2Mbps upto 20GB and 1Mbps afterwards. No where near, buts tats all we get in chennai.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2015)

AshurainX said:


> BSNL BBG COMBO ULD 1445 - Download speed 2Mbps upto 20GB and 1Mbps afterwards. No where near, buts tats all we get in chennai.



Yeah, that's still garbage, at that rate, we should have 4 mbps up to 50 GB or something and 2 mbps post FUP. However that FUP quota will vary from user to user, but for me who averages at 75-80 GB per months, it's more than enough.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 29, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> Yeah, that's still garbage, at that rate, we should have 4 mbps up to 50 GB or something and 2 mbps post FUP. However that FUP quota will vary from user to user, but for me who averages at 75-80 GB per months, it's more than enough.



Exactly,at least speed should be up to 4Mbps and 2Mbps thereafter...Don't know why BSNL is reluctant to increase the bandwidth/speed(crap) for Broadband?


----------



## goldsmit409 (Mar 29, 2015)

I live in chhattisgarh I pay 899 for 1MbPS till 8 gb then 512kbps
But that's the best plan is could get, I reach fup in one or two day max
Hope beam goes nation wide


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 29, 2015)

> Hope beam goes nation wide


----------



## swatkats (Mar 29, 2015)

AshurainX said:


> BSNL BBG COMBO ULD 1445 - Download speed 2Mbps upto 20GB and 1Mbps afterwards. No where near, buts tats all we get in chennai.



You have these FTTH plans in Chennai  as well.


BSNL launches new Fibre Broadband plans in Chennai | Teleguru.in

Hint: These plans are not because of ACT fibernet Presence.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 31, 2015)

goldsmit409 said:


> I live in chhattisgarh I pay 899 for 1MbPS till 8 gb then 512kbps
> But that's the best plan is could get, I reach fup in one or two day max
> Hope beam goes nation wide



its costly to pay 899rs for 512kbps..


----------



## goldsmit409 (Mar 31, 2015)

Rockstar11 said:


> its costly to pay 899rs for 512kbps..


I know, but what other option do i have?


----------



## Ironman (May 21, 2015)

We Live in a India where Some Areas are still in Stone Age and Others have Progressed into the Future.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 16, 2015)

Ironman said:


> We Live in a India where Some Areas are still in Stone Age and Others have Progressed into the Future.



yh


----------

